# My Answer to ballast



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

For years, I've used sand bags, snow blower, and whatever else I could put into my truck for ballast, but I was never satisfied with with whatever I used due to the locations of where I could put the weight, and how much the stuff moved around.. We all know if you put 500lb way in the back of the truck, it handles so much better, so finally, I got some time to do what I had envisioned all those years, and spent some time fabricating. I wanted something relatively cheap, and safe to drive around with, and this is what I came up with. I had all the steel, and just needed the time to play around with it..

Maybe you guys who like to putz around with a welder can make something similar. This thing will be BOLTED in place with reinforcing tabs behind where the bolts go through the bed. I'll throw 3-4 bags of sand in there and call it a day. haven't decided on if it needs a locking top bar, but i figured once those bags freeze up, they're not coming out of the cage anyway. The whole premise with this is to keep the sand bags where they belong, and with my new rear springs and the way this old brick rides, nothing has worked in the past. We'll see if this does.

Just have to add a tab or two more to bolt it to the bed bottom, drill a few holes through the mounting tabs, clean up the welds.... and then it's off to the powdercoater to get a nice finish on it. 

At least now I won't be so fearful of a bag of sand flying through my rear window if I should happen to hit something that doesn't give.


Have fun fabricating.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

That's nice. I like how it leaves the center of the bed open. That's always been what I've disliked about ballast. Never thought about the corners like that.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I made something Like that out of wood. It had a part on both sides to hold sandbags in the rear, and the cutout in the middle the width of a snowblower that went all the way to the front so i could hold two 2 Stage Blowers


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice work and idea. However wouldn't you protect bedliner from friction?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Blizzard1980;1865269 said:


> Nice work and idea. However wouldn't you protect bedliner from friction?


Thanks,

I rounded the corners of the base and upper section to prevent "sharp edges". The entire piece will be powder coated, so it will be a little bit less aggressive against the Linex bedliner than would cause issue. THe rebar has some teeth to it, but not enough to damage the linex bedliner. The real key, though, is preventing movement from the start. This is why another mounting tab will be welded to the bottom, and I can bolt it through the vertical sector of the bed that lies below / behind the rear bumper...

A much better way of doing this would be to have a huge hunk of solid steel a few inches thick (that weighed a couple hundred pounds, that was cut to the shape of the rear bed corner, and bolted down.... but I don't have the coin for that, and I get to use the sand bags that don't freeze to get traction somewhere when I need it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1865260 said:


> For years, I've used sand bags, snow blower, and whatever else I could put into my truck for ballast, but I was never satisfied with with whatever I used due to the locations of where I could put the weight, and how much the stuff moved around.. We all know if you put 500lb way in the back of the truck, it handles so much better, so finally, I got some time to do what I had envisioned all those years, and spent some time fabricating. I wanted something relatively cheap, and safe to drive around with, and this is what I came up with. I had all the steel, and just needed the time to play around with it..
> 
> Maybe you guys who like to putz around with a welder can make something similar. This thing will be BOLTED in place with reinforcing tabs behind where the bolts go through the bed. I'll throw 3-4 bags of sand in there and call it a day. haven't decided on if it needs a locking top bar, but i figured once those bags freeze up, they're not coming out of the cage anyway. The whole premise with this is to keep the sand bags where they belong, and with my new rear springs and the way this old brick rides, nothing has worked in the past. We'll see if this does.
> 
> ...


Looks like a very effective way to handle an age old dilemma.....
One suggestion would be to raise the cage off the bed, it would make hosing it out easier and eliminate any damage to or leaving rust marks on the bed liner. It could be something as simple as a piece of slit heater hose to slip over the re-bar or as techy as a polyethylene block that's bolted on.

BTW nice way to utilize scrap.Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1865260 said:


> For years, I've used sand bags, snow blower, and whatever else I could put into my truck for ballast, but I was never satisfied with with whatever I used due to the locations of where I could put the weight, and how much the stuff moved around.. We all know if you put 500lb way in the back of the truck, it handles so much better, so finally, I got some time to do what I had envisioned all those years, and spent some time fabricating. I wanted something relatively cheap, and safe to drive around with, and this is what I came up with. I had all the steel, and just needed the time to play around with it..
> 
> Maybe you guys who like to putz around with a welder can make something similar. This thing will be BOLTED in place with reinforcing tabs behind where the bolts go through the bed. I'll throw 3-4 bags of sand in there and call it a day. haven't decided on if it needs a locking top bar, but i figured once those bags freeze up, they're not coming out of the cage anyway. The whole premise with this is to keep the sand bags where they belong, and with my new rear springs and the way this old brick rides, nothing has worked in the past. We'll see if this does.
> 
> ...


Looks good 
My 83 chevy I made a 8'' pipe bumper filled it with concrete I made it removable slide it in the hitch 
Then my 88 Ford I took a truck tire and filled it with concrete and mounted it where the spare tire is mounted 
I like my bed to be free to put anything in it don't worry about taking weights out the bed to haul something 
Now I have steel flatbeds no need for a ballast


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Twin brother was born yesterday.

Both of them are being powder coated over the next week.

Figure 3 or 4 (80lb) bags of sand in each one should put ~500lbs over the rear axle... or behind it, I should say.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice job!! That's a great use of the bed space!!


----------



## jordanFTW (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice Idea, looking good.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Thats a great idea!


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

I got to heavy duty totes and took them up to my local supply yard and had them fill them up with sand. The fit tucked behind my wheels in similar fashion and can get about 300lbs in each one. Have about 40$ in the whole set up. Was just tired of bags breaking open from throwing blowers shovels hand s


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

I got two heavy duty totes and took them up to my local supply yard and had them fill them up with sand. The fit tucked behind my wheels in similar fashion and can get about 300lbs in each one. Have about 40$ in the whole set up. Was just tired of bags breaking open from throwing blowers shovels hand spreaders in and out of the truck.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I use wood and just framed around the wheel wells while leaving space in the middle for a few blowers and shovels. Worked great in my ranger last year, still have to build mine for the new truck. Holds about 10 sandbags over each wheel well.


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

dstifel;1874104 said:


> I got two heavy duty totes and took them up to my local supply yard and had them fill them up with sand. The fit tucked behind my wheels in similar fashion and can get about 300lbs in each one. Have about 40$ in the whole set up. Was just tired of bags breaking open from throwing blowers shovels hand spreaders in and out of the truck.


dstifel, Could you post a picture of this? Are these totes the plastic bins from big box stores?


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

I will get a picture up this afternoon. I got the totes from menards, they are a rubber material instead of plastic. I was afraid the plastic would get brittle and break to easily.


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks, I really like DogPlow's creation, but I don't have such fabrication skills. I need something similar that will allow a salt pallet to still fit in the truck in between the ballast holders. I'm not sure how much space that will leave...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to take any pix since I got them back from the powder coater. Here they are all painted up. I'll take a final when I get them filled before the first snow here ..


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1886954 said:


> Haven't had a chance to take any pix since I got them back from the powder coater. Here they are all painted up. I'll take a final when I get them filled before the first snow here ..


Looks like a great idea. A lot better than 2x6 across the whole back making the bed useless unless unloaded.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

This site SUCKS for posting pics


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

After installing them today, I realized I needed another mount. I'll be placing a 3rd bolt mount at the rear sector near the tailgate. Although they can't fall out, they still can twist a bit. The 3rd mount will eliminate that....

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to suggest a type of mount by the inner bedside. During an accident (god forbid), those things will still flip up and forward. Such a good idea and well executed!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

plowguy43;1893912 said:


> I was going to suggest a type of mount by the inner bedside. During an accident (god forbid), those things will still flip up and forward. Such a good idea and well executed!


Thanks...

Well, they can "twist up", but unless the bolts rip out of the two mounts, they shouldn't fly forwards. The two vertical plates with the holes in them mount to the sidewalls of the bed stake pockets. After mounting them today (for the first time) I realized that they still twisted towards the inside of the bed. I'll be installing some mounts in the bottom so that I can bolt through the bed preventing them from lifting or twisting anymore.

Didn't spend enough $$ on R&D...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well today I was able to test it out.

After finishing the three point mounting, I figured there are to be a few changes down the line for the cages.

1. Make them taller and thinner (as to not impinge on the carrying of 4x8 sheets of plywood) . I can still fit it, but it's a tight squeeze
2. Add additional verticals for improved perception of safety. One missing in the back makes it look as though something could fall out when you're behind it looking at the bags, when in reality... nothing will ever fall out. This truck isn't a rocket ship, and doesn't have that kind of G-forces behind it. Once the bags freeze up, I won't be able to get them out. I anticipate that when the sand settles in each bag, the pile will be a bit shorter...

Amazing what a little weight placed in the right area can do for the ride quality of an old brick...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

For some reason I pictured you using Tube Sand so you can stack them like bullets in a magazine and the cages didn't go beyond the fender wells.
Looks very functional and a good use of dead space. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1897583 said:


> For some reason I pictured you using Tube Sand so you can stack them like bullets in a magazine and the cages didn't go beyond the fender wells.
> Looks very functional and a good use of dead space. Thumbs Up


Maybe in the next incarnation. These will work for now. I plan on doing a revamp in the spring / upcoming year. I don't do much with regards to large hauling this time of year, so as long as my snow blowers fit through the opening, I'm good..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1897587 said:


> Maybe in the next incarnation. These will work for now. I plan on doing a revamp in the spring / upcoming year. I don't do much with regards to large hauling this time of year, so as long as my snow blowers fit through the opening, I'm good..


Anymore I'll use a trailer for bulky or heavy items, I've found it easy to handle in all aspects.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1897590 said:


> Anymore I'll use a trailer for bulky or heavy items, I've found it easy to handle in all aspects.


YUP ! Agreed..

Dump trailer was one of the best investments I've ever made. Hauls construction debris, soil, rocks, concrete, fat chicks, large furniture, bucket loads of elves...

Amazing what people will pay you to haul when you have a dump trailer...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1897591 said:


> YUP ! Agreed..
> 
> Dump trailer was one of the best investments I've ever made. Hauls construction debris, soil, rocks, concrete, fat chicks, large furniture, bucket loads of elves...
> 
> Amazing what people will pay you to haul when you have a dump trailer...


The PC term for Fat Chicks is "Slump Busters"........

Don't trust short people since we don't see eye to eye, so never had to haul any elves.Thumbs Up


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

buff;1897599 said:


> the pc term for fat chicks is "slump busters"........
> 
> Don't trust short people since we don't see eye to eye, so never had to haul any elves.thumbs up


i see what you did there!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I couldn't wait till spring.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Soooooooooo much for the nice Powder Coat.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1899193 said:


> Soooooooooo much for the nice Powder Coat.....


YUP.... I ruined it....

Oh well. Live and learn, eh ? At least next time I won't be in such a rush to get it finished before actually testing it out.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1899204 said:


> YUP.... I ruined it....
> 
> Oh well. Live and learn, eh ? At least next time I won't be in such a rush to get it finished before actually testing it out.


I learned the hard way to....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

I really like this idea. Just told the wife i have a new project, she wasnt too happy, oh well. My ballast is sitting on a framed out skid, but that kills all my bed space. This idea is so perfect.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

jrtcbmw;1899261 said:


> I really like this idea. Just told the wife i have a new project, she wasnt too happy, oh well. My ballast is sitting on a framed out skid, but that kills all my bed space. This idea is so perfect.


Thank you, but a word of warning...

I made my "sand bag cages" to fit the bags whereas they fit sideways in the bed. This "impinges" in any large items to be hauled around, specifically 4x8 sheets of ply, drywall, or other. I don't have an issue with it, as I don't haul that stuff about much in the winter, and I have 2 other trucks that are enclosed should i need it. When you do your design, take that into account..if necessary, and rotate the bags parallel with the bed sides.


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1899405 said:


> Thank you, but a word of warning...
> 
> I made my "sand bag cages" to fit the bags whereas they fit sideways in the bed. This "impinges" in any large items to be hauled around, specifically 4x8 sheets of ply, drywall, or other. I don't have an issue with it, as I don't haul that stuff about much in the winter, and I have 2 other trucks that are enclosed should i need it. When you do your design, take that into account..if necessary, and rotate the bags parallel with the bed sides.


Im the same winter time, i rarely haul, but i want to make the removalable so if i do have, its easy and can be done. I just need to make sure i can fit a pallet of salt between them. And ill be golden.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Feedback:

BEST IDEA EVER :laughing:

No really.... it really was the best Idea ever _ I commed up wif....homey....
_
Lots of jobs I would have been struggling / slipping around with, were made much easier. With a few jobs, I even just used the 2wd.

love it... it was cheap, can be reused, and I have 8 bags of kitty litter at all times, should the need arise...


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

So how much does a bag of kitty litter weigh?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

quigleysiding;1943175 said:


> So how much does a bag of kitty litter weigh?


Each bag of play sand weighs 60 lbs. @240 lbs per side, I'm golden.

They do freeze in there so getting them out will have to wait till it warms up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

quigleysiding;1943175 said:


> So how much does a bag of kitty litter weigh?


Before or after use........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1943233 said:


> Before or after use........


Also depends on how big the cat is...........


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is my answer to Ballast..................


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1943258 said:


> This is my answer to Ballast..................


You must be unable to move by the end of the night...............except to write your name in the snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;1943258 said:


> This is my answer to Ballast..................


LoneStar......... in a can   it has to be in a LongneckThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1943266 said:


> LoneStar......... in a can   it has to be in a LongneckThumbs Up


I don't drink beer from a can.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1943282 said:


> I don't drink beer from a can.


If you every come to Colorado you may want to reconsider that, we have a brewery called Oskar Blues http://brew.oskarblues.com/ that only sells in can's or kegs (big can) and they have some great beers. 
They have a great Scottish Ale and Brown along with some limited run brews too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've been to Colorado before.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;1943299 said:


> If you every come to Colorado you may want to reconsider that, we have a brewery called Oskar Blues http://brew.oskarblues.com/ that only sells in can's or kegs (big can) and they have some great beers.
> They have a great Scottish Ale and Brown along with some limited run brews too.


i'm with mark cans are my last choice.
there only good to take into the BWCA (no glass allowed)

i'll just have them fill a growler(s) with the Scottish Ale.

ps why dont they bottle it?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1943311 said:


> I've been to Colorado before.


I've heard rumor of your exploits in Colorado.... From what I understand you had a re-assignment procedure done in Trinadad......



SnoFarmer;1943315 said:


> i'm with mark cans are my last choice.
> there only good to take into the BWCA (no glass allowed)
> 
> i'll just have them fill a growler(s) with the Scottish Ale.
> ...


The Scottish Ale is great on NitroThumbs Up

Can by the opinion some breweries better than bottles because there's UV rays affecting the contents. It's kind of like ATF or OEM Plow fluid, which is better.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Defcon 5;1943258 said:


> This is my answer to Ballast..................


you really need a sliding rear window...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

brown bottles.
no sunshine in my fridge or cooler.
fyi
Brown glass bottles block UV light but green and clear do not.

ps. it wont be around long enough for the uv~ray to effect it.

That must be why atf comes in a opaque bottle.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1943282 said:


> I don't drink beer from a can.


As long as theres a funnel laying around, Im sure Madson would say the same.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm in agreement, truth be known I think Oskar does can to be different and it fits the outdoor lifestyle the owner has. Cans are easier to pack, less weight and you can compact them when you done.

This is what they say about.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Some push cans because that is what they use.
I dont store beer,or buy a lot from the Macro brewers, so freshness isn't a issue.
but I do store/ age my home brew.

Cans do have their place as i hate seeing broken glass in the back country.
but then i pack in a single malt scotch when camping.

fyi

certain light sensitive compounds present in hops are the culprit of the skunky aroma which lead to the production of 3-methyl-2-butene-1-thiol (MBT). MBT has an extremely low flavor threshold and is very similar to the compound produced by skunks .

Amber bottles block much of the wavelengths of light (~300-500nm) that lead to this photoxidation but green and clear bottles do not.

example, Corona IS skunky … this is why they serve it often with a lime to mask the smell. Also, the ‘skunkiness’ has become accepted in Corona as just part of the flavor.

Some of the macrobrew companies (Miller-Coors etc) use a hop extract that has been stabilized so that light will not lead to MBT production. Therefore they can use clear bottles without worry.

Since the MBT is derived from hop components, different beers with different amounts or types of hops may lead to varying levels of light induced MBT.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

As long as it's cold and taste good I can give a rats @$$ what it's packaged in. Cans are great when your mobile and bottles are good in a bar or home. I have found bottles are emptied much quicker than cans due to the way they pour.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Defcon 5;1943258 said:


> This is my answer to Ballast..................


you can live next door to me anytime...... and I'll clear your driveway, so you can unload that ballast in my garage.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1943437 said:


> As long as it's cold and taste good I can give a rats @$$ what it's packaged in. Cans are great when your mobile and bottles are good in a bar or home. I have found bottles are emptied much quicker than cans due to the way they pour.


Personally, I'm not a fan of canned beer. To me, I always taste the can part of the drink when my lips touch it.

(I thought that's what she said to me, anyway....)

Canned beer can actually taste good if you pour it out into a frosted mug right out of the freezer.... Actually, if you put pee in a frosted mug right out of a freezer, it tastes pretty good..... or so BC says anyway. You know those Canadians and their recycling programs....tymusic

I love beer, but for every beer I drink, I gain a half a pound in body fat. It must be the beer, and not the 4-5 slices of pepperoni pizza, gobs of sour cream dip on the chips, and chocolate chip cookies afterwords. Na ! Can't be those things, it must be the beer.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1943414 said:


> I'm in agreement, truth be known I think Oskar does can to be different and it fits the outdoor lifestyle the owner has. Cans are easier to pack, less weight and you can compact them when you done.
> 
> This is what they say about.


All good points.

I'll drink whatever if it's handed to me. Almost.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1943480 said:


> I'll drink whatever if it's handed to me. Almost.


One beer I WILL NOT DRINK.....

Coors Light. Then Corona (on rare occasion I'll do it) Both piss beers, IMO.

I'll wash my feet with it, but I'm not drinking it. Water is more pleasurable that that stuff...
:waving:

(incoming bombs and shells off in the distance, getting closer and closer to NJ)


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge;1897591 said:


> YUP ! Agreed..
> 
> Dump trailer was one of the best investments I've ever made. Hauls construction debris, soil, rocks, concrete, fat chicks, large furniture, bucket loads of elves...
> 
> Amazing what people will pay you to haul when you have a dump trailer...


What size Dump trailer do you recommend for the occasional "for pay" hauling? I think I might get one of those this spring. I'm curious to your preferred dimensions and weight capacity if you were to buy one today.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Flyboy77;1943549 said:


> What size Dump trailer do you recommend for the occasional "for pay" hauling? I think I might get one of those this spring. I'm curious to your preferred dimensions and weight capacity if you were to buy one today.


back when I bought it I bought a 5 by 8 dump trailer by Brimar. About a week after I owned it, I wish I bought the 6 by 10.it's amazing how much stuff you can fit in a dump trailer once you add wood upper sides to it.

If youre doing occasional hauling you need to figure out how many cubic yards of stuff youll be hauling and its weight. I have the 5x8 5000 lb trailer, which means i can haul 3650 lbs in material, and the rest is the trailer itself. Its reall based upon your actual needs, vs my recommendation.

Today, i would buy a dual axle (as heavy a capacity i could get ) that would fit in my yard


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, been through a season with my new sand bag holders, and I can say I was happy with how it all went. The only thing that sucks is the removal of the bags in the spring... hence today..... They get HEAVY because they fill with water, as the sand freezes in it's position because of all that moisture. Not fun getting them out.



I know it's not spring, but I wanted to get that sand out of the truck, and today it's nearly 55*f and the season is over as far as I'm concerned. If I need to do any plowing, I'll just throw them back in there ..



Again, Very happy with how the holders worked.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Have you given any thought to making concrete blocks with lift eyes that fit inside of the frame to get away for the spillage and moisture?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1978317 said:


> Have you given any thought to making concrete blocks with lift eyes that fit inside of the frame to get away for the spillage and moisture?


Not really though of anything else, as it just seemed to work. Concrete still would hold water unless you could seal it somehow. Ill use the bags of sand this summer as fill on some of my jobs. They'll be dry by then.

Good idea. Id just need an engine hoist to drop them in. Negative side would be possibly damaging my bedliner over the 3 months the blocks would be in there, as They'll move around a bit...


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

I use 2x2 sidewalk pavers. They lay nice and flat in the bed and weigh around 70lb each


----------

